# Watercolor Fairy



## leighann

First true watercolor attempt. I'm really winging it on this. 
For the background wash I clipped a piece off my kitchen sponge and used it with two different colors. So far I've only done one wash on the fairy, and I realize I got her bodice way too dark, but you live and learn right?:laugh:


----------



## Erilia

Awwww look at her, she's so precious, I have a big love for fairies, I collect them !
Good job leighann, it's an awesome start :laugh: !


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

@leighann I had to look closer 'cause I'm not sure if I was looking at her right..yah..you're really "winging" it...no pun intended right? :vs_blush:
she looks cute :3 ...I wish you can get a clearer picture of it..><... though it looks nice as your first attempt.. 

oh yah, link already sent


----------



## leighann

After I get more done, I will try to get a better picture. The washes are so pale right now, it was hard to get a clear one.


----------



## ErnstG

I would like to write something, but I can not see anything concrete!

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I actually think the bodice is spot on.. Try doing a few more washes over the rest. Remember.. watercolor is built layer upon layer. Use a few variations within each piece of each wing to capture shadows and add viewer interest. This piece is excellent thus far (but in my opinion isn't finished yet)


----------



## TerryCurley

leighann said:


> First true watercolor attempt. I'm really winging it on this.
> For the background wash I clipped a piece off my kitchen sponge and used it with two different colors. So far I've only done one wash on the fairy, and I realize I got her bodice way too dark, but you live and learn right?:laugh:


 It's coming out great. For a first attempt at using watercolors it's phenomenal. Keep it up, can't wait to see more.


----------



## leighann

Little bit more done...I'm trying to shade, but it is so different!


----------



## leighann

Close up :vs_smirk:


----------



## TerryCurley

It does take the brain time to get use to working with different media. But persistence will pay off. She is really cute. 

(I wonder why the system didn't show the thumbnail like it usually does?)


----------



## Asancta

:vs-kiss::vs-kiss::vs-kiss::vs-kiss:AWWWWW


----------



## Susan Mulno

Great job! You will get used to the medium with practice as Terry suggested. I love the use of colors here, she is vibrant!


----------



## Linzibx

Very cute x and the colours are clean n simple x


----------



## leighann

She is done. I have decided that watercolor is definitely NOT my specialty. This was fun...sort of...but I don't think I would want to do it all the time. :wink:


----------



## leighann

Close up...she has sparkles. :biggrin: She is going to a friend, for her granddaughters 6th birthday...so you gotta have some sparkles!! :vs_stars:


----------



## TerryCurley

She is adorable Leighann. I can see the sparkles on her dress.

You did a great job, but if it isn't fun then why do it. I know that watercolors will never be my choice. I love piling on the paint thick and gushy.


----------



## chanda95

Aww...She is CUTE!!!! GREAT JOB! I think that will be one happy little 6 year old!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

LA.. This is AWESOME! Don't give up the watercolors (unless you really want to).. this is a fine piece.. especially for a first


----------



## leighann

I won't give it up completely @Bushcraftonfire ....just don't think I would want to do it all the time. There are still so many things I don't know, in regards to watercolors, so I'm driving blind when I attempt it. :biggrin:


----------

